# Living in Portugal/ working in UK



## Elp (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi,

I run an arboricultural consultancy (tree surveys) in the UK. I am looking to relocate to Portugal and for the first few years keep my business running in the UK which would mean flying back every few weeks to work. I anticipate being in Portugal 60% of the time but not working while I am in the country. I would pay tax as usual in the UK, would this cause problems with tax/ residency status etc in Portugal.

Many thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You only need to apply for residency here if you stay for more than 6 months at a time so if you return to the UK every few weeks you shouldn't have any problems....... good idea to make sure you keep your EHIC card up to date though.


----------



## Elp (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

If you stay more than 6 months (183 days) you are tax resident in Portugal (60% of the time, is more than 183 days)

Effectively you will be providing cross border services - you need to look at the Portugual/ UK double tax treaty or get some professional advice on how this should be handled.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

travelling-man said:


> You only need to apply for residency here if you stay for more than 6 months at a time so if you return to the UK every few weeks you shouldn't have any problems....... good idea to make sure you keep your EHIC card up to date though.


If 'Elp's' main residence is in Portugal, it does not matter that he returns every few weeks to the UK - he still resident in Portugal. That is the law.

In practical terms, he may get away with it, but he also runs the risk of being caught out sometime.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

When I moved to Portugal eight years ago, I did everything by the book, residency, tax, drivers licence etc. In my area there are a large number of expats, mostly British and a good many of them appear to live quite happily under the radar and will brag about the fact. Driving UK registered cars without tax, or MOT, one guy has three UK plated performance cars that stand out a mile and has lived here for three years. Running unregistered rental properties and paying no tax. There is even a large food stall at one of the Sunday markets selling all manner of British foodstuffs, none of which bear the obligatory list of ingredients in Portuguese. It seems to me that depending where you live in Portugal, you can get away with murder!


----------

